# Tomorrow Sat 9/6 from SSM



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Have room heading out tomorrow morning from Surfside Marina for a day trip.

Plan is to hit weedlines, etc in the near bluewater 35-45 mile range.

PM me if interested.

Joe


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

guys.. Joe is a great captain and awesome to fish with.. Surprised spots not filled yet..


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Full


----------

